# Need Help With Kmart Flying Ghost Hack



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi All! Everyone done with their props yet. LOL. Need help with Kmart Flying Ghost hack. Found the hack instructions that Fright Zone had posted a while back. I followed the directions (which were really easy) but when I tried it, the ghost only did the usual revolution and than stopped altogether. Would not start back up at all - even with sound or shaking it. The only way to get it to work again is put fresh batteries in and it still konks out after the first spin. Did this with two ghosts and both had same results so I must be doing something wrong!! Tried new batteries in both and opened both back up to make sure I did not mess up the hack. Any thoughts would be highly appreciated!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Do you have a multi-meter? If so, check the batteries that you removed to see if they're discharged. If they are, you've got a dead short somewhere in the wiring that's draining the batteries. Check all the connections to see if something is out of place. Look for any wiring that appears to be scorched or over-heated. BTW, were the used batteries warm when you removed them?


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

I do not think I have one of those meters. While taking the batteries out this time, the ghost clicked on again and did one round and than stopped again. I took these batteries out and put them in another prop I have and they worked and sounded like new batteries. Checked for loose wiring but the only thing I could see wre the wires I disconnected from the disc and wrapped together.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Do you have a link to the hack? I'd like to see what's involved.


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Found it under "Kmart Flying Ghost Hack" from Fright Zone. Looks like original posting was 8-15-07 but Stripe was credited as original posting. Frightzone had a description along with photos. Thanks for any input! It is probably something easy that I just can't see since both of my ghosts do the exact same thing (or should I say "don't do")!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I found the hack a few minutes ago and it's really straightforward; it just doesn't get much easier. Does this ghost float back and forth on the cord, and is there anything that could jog or pull those wires apart a bit when the ghost reverses direction? I read in one thread that someone else was having the same issue as you, but nobody responded. You could try dropping a PM to Fright Zone and see if he's ever run into this.


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i found a youtube vid of some guy explaining the hack Im not sure if its the same one though seeing as i could not find the original plans 
**edit**

embeding was disabled so here the link [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r1FgQ45bws"]YouTube- Prop Hack Kmart Flying Ghost Continuous Flight Halloween Yard Haunt How-to[/nomedia]


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks Otaku and Toymaker. I will hopefully get back to this tonight. I know what you mean when you say it is the easiest hack!! It can't be any easier than this and I still can't get the buggers to work!!! Arghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm some guy. I'm not the originator but that's my video. Without watching it again, I think I mention to roll your fingers across the batteries to make sure they're set. The contacts seem to be sensitive er cheap. Mine worked fine. (Looks good with a black light bolt). I also mention to try alkaline plus batteries. But it sounds like your works just doesn't continue so I don't know what to say about that other than these things are nice but somewhat cheap.


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey Fright Zone! Had watched your post for this hack and it has got to be the easiest hack I have ever seen! Problem is, I still can't get it to work!! Rubbed the batteries like you suggested but still did not work right. If I put fresh batteries in, the ghost does the usual one cycle and than stops altogether. I either have to wait awhile for it to start again or put in new batteries. My hubby looked at one, got frustrated, ripped the board out and said to just throw it away. I will try the new type of batteries that you suggest. Maybe it just needs that extra juice!! Thanks!!


----------



## volensaeros (Oct 14, 2013)

anyone know how to fix the one cycle issue????


----------

